# Ft. Pickens



## Subsea (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi All. My wife and I are planning to dive Ft. Pickens next weekend if the weather holds up. Does anyone have any comments or suggestions regarding the site. Neither one of us have ever dove there. Perhaps if someone is heading that way we could meet up. I would appreciate any info. We are not dead set on diving Pickens if someone is willing to have us tag along somewhere else. We are "Advanced Certified" however, neither of us have dove without a DM. We have done deep dives 130 ft. and are both Nitrox certified.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The current can be very strong there. I go during high tide.


----------



## Subsea (Jul 19, 2012)

Can you see very much?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

High tide is 6:45ish on the 28th, and it is a strong tide change. Not beyond doable, but you will need to go as early as you can make yourself get up, and maintain good buddy contact. Stay close to the bottom and you will be able to manage the current more easily.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

dont go if you're not going at slack tide. The current is really strong. I've been there on a kayak with a 10 pound anchor and it dragged the whole time.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

SubSea! Go over to Scubaboard, Deep Dixie Divers and post. There is always people meeting up to dive pickens or the new reef on the gulf side. Try this link.

http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/deep-dixie-divers/


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

I've found one or two things out there over the years


----------



## skubacat (Jan 5, 2012)

swander said:


> SubSea! Go over to Scubaboard, Deep Dixie Divers and post. There is always people meeting up to dive pickens or the new reef on the gulf side. Try this link.
> 
> http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/deep-dixie-divers/


Scubaboard is great but most of the locals are using facebook now. There is a new page for the Gulf Coast Dive Society https://www.facebook.com/groups/gcds1/ 

The others are right in that Pickens can have a pretty strong current. The tides this weekend are really early. You generally want to plan on 1-2 hours before high tide depending on how many tanks your gonna dive. I believe the earliest you can get into Pickens is 7:00 unless you camp overnight.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

El K - nice pics. Was that w/ a GoPro camera?


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> El K - nice pics. Was that w/ a GoPro camera?


Thank you kind sir (or Ma'am)

Canon G11 or A570is

I'm a First-Degree GoPro-Hater


----------

